# Looking for photos



## golfigolf (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello,
I am Peter from Kiel/Germany.
I looking for Fotos of three different vessels - where I have been on in the early 60 th.

1 : TOSTERÖ : a swedish Kombi Tankship from the former Rex Reederie in Stockholm.

2 : HASSELÖ : also a similar ship from the same Reederie.

both vessels are build in 1939 i guess.

3: TT MUNDOGAS WEST - a gastankship from the former norwegian Reederi AB Oivind Lorentzen / Oslo.
This vessel was a former Liberty ship ( Natalie O.Warren ) i think. I left this ship in Febr. 1962.

Now I make a book about my life and search for good big fotos for my book. 

Maybe there is anyone here who know where I can get any fotos of thees three ships.

Many thanks in advance for your kind help.

Peter Hauschildt
[


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Peter and welcome to Ships Nostalgia.
The following links are to photos:-
Tostero = www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships T/slides/Tostero-01.html
Hasselo = www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships H/slides/Hasselo-01.html
Mundogas West = www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Mc/slides/Mundogas West+Cintra-01.html

Dennis.


----------



## golfigolf (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Dennis,
thank you very much for this very quick answer.
Hope this fotos will be big enough for printing.

Thanks again
Peter


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The Swedish site Kommandobryggan has Tosterö: http://www.kommandobryggan.se/rex/tostero.htm And Hasselö: http://www.kommandobryggan.se/rex/hasselo.htm

Mundogas West is said to be the world's first gas tanker (as Nathalie O. Warren), you would have thought that on this background finding more than one photograph would be easy, but no. Here's a German Wikipedia entry on Cape Diamond/Nathalie O. Warren/Mundogas West: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natalie_O._Warren


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard Peter, enjoy the site.

Mfg Frank


----------



## golfigolf (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Stein,
thanks for your quick reply.
This site *kommandobryggan* I do know allready - but unfortonallyty are the photos not big enough for printing in a book. - Therefor I need not less than 300 Dpi. 
Do you know who has set in this pictures in * kommandobryggan* ?
There is no mailadress on this site.
Maybe you will know.

Thanks again for your kind help.

Peter


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

There's a mail adress on the right hand side here: http://www.kommandobryggan.se/index.htm


----------



## golfigolf (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello,
thanks again for help.
I will send a mail directly to kommandobryggan and ask for bigger photos.

I see behind your name *stein* a norwegian flag. 
Are you a norman ?
If yes, so you possibel can also help me with the T/T.Mundogas West from
the former Oivind Lorentzen Rederi i Oslo - where I have been on in 1961 to 1962. I olso look for bigger pictures of this vessel - for printing in my privat book of life.

sincerely yours
Peter


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry, I tried to find something on the Mundogas West, but without luck. You could try the libray at the Norwegian Maritime Museum, they have a large photo archive, E-mail: [email protected] (You will have to pay for a copy of anything they have though.)


----------



## golfigolf (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Sir,
I have send a email to the *sjofartsmuseum* an waiting for answer.
Hope I will be lucky.
Best regards
Peter


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

*Tostero*

By memory this was the first 25.000th ocean vessel to arrive in Rotterdam in 1962 or 1963.
I have been on board as a ships agent at the time. She always docked at Shell Pernis.
This apart from the 300.000 rhine river vessels which visit the port yearly.
Thought you may like this bit of trivia.
Jan


----------



## golfigolf (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Jan,
thanks for the mail. I like to get all informations about the vessels I have been on. My question to you : Do you have any photos from this ship ?
Peter


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

*Rex*

You will find photos and technical details on their site as follows:

http://www.kommandobryggan.se/Bryggan/rex.htm

you can also translate this page into English:

http://translate.google.com.au/tran...7gEwBg&prev=/search?q=rex+rederi&hl=en&prmd=b

Rex Rederi was sold to Salen Rederi in 1967.
Jan


----------



## golfigolf (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks again Jan
I know this sites but unfortunallity are the photos not good enough for printing. 
I need for printing in my *book of life* 
something about : 5000 x 3300 Pix and 49,7 KB 
and in Komandobryggan the pics has : 400 x 255 Pix and 17 KB !!

Thats my problem.

But thanks again
Peter


----------

